# انواع المطانيات



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

انواع المطانيات 


انواع المطانيات فى الكنيسة المقدسة الآرثوذكسية **

1- مطانيات العبادة

وهى التى نقدمها لله اثناء عبادتنا الفردية والجماعية ومنها :-

+ مانعمله فى بداية كل ساعة من صلوات السواعى عندما نقول " ابشويس ناى نان " وعنها يقول ماراسحق " اسجد فى بداية صلواتك واسأله بأنسحاق وتذلل ان يعطيك الصبر وضبط الفكر فى الصلاة " ...

وتقول قوانين الكنيسة

ان المصلى يبدأ الصلاة بسجدة واحدة او ثلاث سجدات , كما يسجد فى اخر كل مزمور او تسبحة , وكلما ورد ذكر السجود اثناء الصلاة " ...

+ مايعمله المؤمنون , وبالذات الرهبان , كقانون يومى فى العبادة بعدد ثابت من المطانيات بغرض تقديم الشكر لله على مراحمه الكثيرة , او بسبب امر معين ظهرت فيه يد الله , او بسبب اقتناء الفضائل , او من اجل الاخرين ...

يقول الشيح الروحانى " محبة دوام السجود امام الله فى الصلاة دلالة على موت النفس عن العالم , وادراكها لسر الحياة الجديدة " ...

ملحوظة
--------
الآوقات الممنوع فيها السجود الى الارض , اكتفاءا بالانحناء او الركوع فقط هى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخماسين والاعياد السيدية وعقب تناول القربان ...

2- مطانيات التوبة
--------------------
وتنقسم بدورها الى قسمين :

أ - مطانيات نقدمها لله كقانون يومى لاستمطار مراحم الله , ونطلب فيها من الله ان يعطينا حياة التوبة , وينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا ... او كقانون مؤقت يفرضه على احدنا اب الاعتراف احيانا كتأديب لتقويم حياتنا ...

ب- مطانيات توبة يعملها الانسان لاخيه الانسان لكى يغفر له خطأ او اساءة ... ويجب على الاخر ان يقبلها بمطانية مماثلة , ويصافح اخاه غافرا ومسامحا له بحسب قول الانجيل " ان اخطأ اليك اخوك , فوبخه .. وان تاب فأغفر له .. وان اخطأ اليك اخوك سبع مرات فى اليوم .. ورجع اليك سبع مرات فأغفر له - لو 17 : 3 - 4 ...

اذن ان كلمة مطانية باليونانية تعنى توبة ...

3- مطانيات الاكرام
----------------------
وهى نوعان :-

+ المطانيات التى نعملها امام توابيت الشهداء والقديسين اكراما لتلك الاجساد , التى اكرم اصحابها الرب بحسب قوله " اكرم الذين يكرموننى , والذين يحتقروننى يصغرون - 1 صم 2 : 3 ...

كما اننا بأكرامهم نطلب صلواتهم وشفاعتهم , فكل قديس ممجد هو بالنسبة لنا انعكاس للمسيح , فهو نور المسيح يعبر الينا من خلال كيان شفاف ..

+ المطانيات التى نعملها لاباء الكنيسة البطاركة والاساقفة اكراما لهم واظهارا لمحبتنا لهم كنواب للمسيح وخلفاء للرسل فى الكنيسة المقدسة ... وفى نفس الوقت هو خضوع للروح القدس الذى فيهم , الذى به يدشنون المذابح والهياكل , وبه يرسمون الكهنة والشمامسة فيحل الروح القدس عليهم ...

والكتاب ملئ بالادلة على صحة هذا النوع من سجود الاكرام لرجال الله , نذكر منها :

1- سجود يشوع لرئيس جند الرب " يش 5 : 14 " ...

2- سجود العماليقى لداود " 2 صم 1 : 2 " ...

3- سجود بنى الانبياء لا ليشع الى الارض " 2 مل 1 : 13 " ...

4- سجود الشاب الغنى للمسيح اكراما له " وليس عبادة لعدم علمه بعد بألوهيته " ...

ان اكرام اباء الكنيسة واجب مقدس .... كما يعلمنا الرسول بولس قائلا " اما الشيوخ المدبرون حسنا , فليحسبوا اهلا لكرامة مضاعفة , ولا سيما الذين يتعبون فى الكلمة والتعليم - 1 تى 5 : 17 ..​


----------



## اخوكم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليكي 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Gondy maghol (3 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_



ملحوظة
--------
الآوقات الممنوع فيها السجود الى الارض , اكتفاءا بالانحناء او الركوع فقط هى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخماسين والاعياد السيدية وعقب تناول القربان​

أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقى مواضيعك كلها اهمية وهادفه
وتستحق التقيم
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووووووووووووره



​_


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *مرسي ليكي ​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​
> ...


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


>


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _حقيقى مواضيعك كلها اهمية وهادفه_
> _وتستحق التقيم_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _مشكووووووووووووووووره_
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى يا تونى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل قوي يا دودو ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رب​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميل قوي يا دودو ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رب​


 

ميرسى يا فراشه يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مييييرسى كتير بجد يا كاندى على الموضوع ده وبجد مفيييد ومهم اوى تسلم ايدك يارب


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> مييييرسى كتير بجد يا كاندى على الموضوع ده وبجد مفيييد ومهم اوى تسلم ايدك يارب


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع مهم معلومه هى معلومه ان المطانيات لا نقوم بها  فى السبوت ولا الاحاد ولا الاعياد السيديه وبعد تناول القربان
ربنا يباركك يا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> بجد موضوع مهم معلومه هى معلومه ان المطانيات لا نقوم بها فى السبوت ولا الاحاد ولا الاعياد السيديه وبعد تناول القربان
> ربنا يباركك يا كاندى


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عمانوئيل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي ليك خالص وربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2008)

عمانوئيل قال:


> مرسي ليك خالص وربنا يعوضك


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

نورت الموضوع​


----------

